# Musicians corner jam



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'm home alone while Mrs. Quest is workin.. Decided ta do some drinkin and playin... I call this Workin Man.. cuz I;m workin on a buz...


----------



## Bruce J

Nice work. Wish I could play 1/10th like that. I imagine another 15 years or so of dedicated practice would help!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Well thank ya Bruce..I would hope your just making me feel good..
I must say that I did drink a 6er Of 16 oz. Buesh before that and I hope it didn't take away from you whole experiance because its rotgut beer,,


----------



## Bruce J

A little beer might loosen the fingers and brain a bit, and that would help. But a 6er of 16s would put me in the ER! Have you been playing since you were a kid?


----------



## Tortuga

Bruce J said:


> A little beer might loosen the fingers and brain a bit, and that would help. But a 6er of 16s would put me in the ER!* Have you been playing since you were a kid?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Hell, Bruce..he's *STILL a KID* !!!... Personally I think he's 'photoshopping' the whole 'shebang'.. Notice how ya never see his face.. The voice sounds familiar...but if you've met Randall...you'd *NEVER* forget that puss.!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I've played acustic off and on for 35+ years.. just pickin here and there..
I got an electric 3 1/2 months ago.. If ya look at my vids on youtube they start around sept. 4.. Man the difference in ability now compared to then is shocking... I try ta get in at least 30 minutes a day and more..
I practice scales a lot and finger exercises. Just having fun, trying ta put together a song or 2.. I really don't play anything by anyone else.. I make um up. Its very therapudic after a long day in the salt mines...

Cute, aint i Tortuga...


----------



## Bobby

I really don't think "cute" describes that face!!


----------



## REELING 65

The ability to wright one's own Music is a gift that you are born with.


----------



## Privateer

we needs us a 2coolband...


----------



## birdnester

Privateer said:


> we needs us a 2coolband...


Congrat fellow musicians....ya finally got your own forum......need a geek to figure out some of these new chat rooms...ya can hook up headphones, microphones and webcams...can see, talk and hear everyone in the room........you could have live virtual online jam sessions


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

birdnester said:


> Congrat fellow musicians....ya finally got your own forum......need a geek to figure out some of these new chat rooms...ya can hook up headphones, microphones and webcams...can see, talk and hear everyone in the room........you could have live virtual online jam sessions


 I need ta figure out how to hook my music up to my computer and do away with youtube.. Just do MP3.. Help a brother out...


----------



## Privateer

nope!... live means "LIVE"...ya gotta feel the music... _Ya_ _DIG_?


----------



## MEGABITE

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I need ta figure out how to hook my music up to my computer and do away with youtube.. Just do MP3.. Help a brother out...


What ya need is an interface between the guitar and your computer. I'm just getting into this myself. I bought this one to start off with. It comes with Cubase, a software you can record multiple tracks, edit them, and then add them all together. It's fun to mess with, I wish I had more time. I need a clone. haha

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Lexicon-Alpha-USB-Desktop-Recording-Studio?sku=245507

DANGIT, it's almost $50 cheaper than when I bought it 6 or 8 months ago!


----------



## MEGABITE

It comes with a cord that connects to any USB port


----------



## POC Troutman

MEGABITE said:


> What ya need is an interface between the guitar and your computer. I'm just getting into this myself. I bought this one to start off with. It comes with Cubase, a software you can record multiple tracks, edit them, and then add them all together. It's fun to mess with, I wish I had more time. I need a clone. haha
> 
> http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Lexicon-Alpha-USB-Desktop-Recording-Studio?sku=245507
> 
> DANGIT, it's almost $50 cheaper than when I bought it 6 or 8 months ago!


megabite, that's cool!!! i want one!


----------

